

NPR marks the 20th anniversary of the Morris Worm - gruseom
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=107010814

======
gruseom
Would have been better if they'd just interviewed rtm.

~~~
nailer
Morris (never heard him referred to as 'rtm' before) doesn't deserve any fame
for his actions.

~~~
gruseom
His "actions"? Boy did you pick the wrong crowd to come out with that self-
righteous bromide.

 _never heard him referred to as 'rtm'_

A tip: it's in that capacity that he administers the server you're posting to.

~~~
nailer
I think most people on Hacker News know that Robert Morris working for Y
Combinator doesn't retroactively make breaking into people's machines a good
thing.

I'm not sure why you think disliking these actions is self righteous - how
would you feel if someone brought down your server for 'curiosity'?

------
HalcyonMuse
CYBERPUNK: Outlaws and Hackers on the Computer Frontier, ISBN-10: 0684818620,
ISBN-13: 978-0684818627, had a very entertaining account of rtm's youth and
the creation of the worm. I have no idea how accurate the book is, but it
highlights the fact that not all "hackers" are similar. Some did it for the
pride that came with it, others did it to sell secrets, and still others did
it by accident. None of the caricatures resembled Zero Cool. (Well, maybe
Mitnick and his gang... a little bit.)

~~~
zandorg
The Watchmen, about Kevin Poulsen, is a great read, especially when he wins a
red Porsche 944 (a car I've been intending to buy just because of this book).

